# Solved: PDF files won't open



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi folks. I have a problem with adobe files.
When I click on a PDF file when browsing, instead of opening it my PC goes of to search what a PDF file is. I then get a site that gives me info on what a PDF file extention is.

However if I choose to save it THEN open it, all is fine, but I always have to save it first.
Any ideas folks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Uninstall Acrobat Reader. Download Foxit Reader. Close your browsers and install it.

http://www.download.com/Foxit-PDF-Reader/3000-2079_4-10313206.html


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

You should be able to adjust some settings in Adobe Reader for the Internet. In Adobe go to Edit>Preferences then click on Internet, you will see web browser options, tick as appropriate then click OK.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Elvandil thanks. I've had Foxit for a while. It's not the reading of the files. I can do that OK. It's reading them without having to save them first. I have to use Adobe because the files I'm accessing and using are my employers online files.

Cyps thanks also. I gave it a go but I've still got the same problem.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

I assume you mean browsing the internet right?

- What is the address of the site that the links take you to?
- If you right click a hyperlink for a pdf and choose properties, in the address URL does it show the URL for the pdf or for the info site?
- If you right-click the hyperlink and choose (open in new window) does it display the pdf or the info site?


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Cherry Hi. Yes it is over the Internet.
I can't give you the actual URL. I'm not allowed to give this out, security and all that, sorry.
I think it gives the URL under address.
It displays a 'file download' dialog box offering download or save.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not see what PDF program you are using..?
Do other PDF files, say any random PDF from google or a trusted site, also not open?

A couple of thoughts:
1. Make sure that the PDF plugin for IE is installed if you want to view PDF's embedded in a web page. Make sure you have the full reader installed on your machine as well.
2. Check the version of PDF file against the version of Adobe that you are using, their may be a compatibility issue.
3. Check to make sure that the PDF files do not have security enabled. You said that the site is secure, it may be that you are not authenticating to the ACL (Access control list) for the file. This is another reason to see if public pdf files open correctly in your browser.
4. Are you using a DMS (Document management system) to reach the file? If so, their could be security set their as well.
5. Can you download the file by right clicking on the link and then open it up on your machine? If not, see #1.
6. Is their is an error being logged in the application event log? If so, what is it?

Let me know if any you need further detail on any of the above.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This will allow you to determine what Firefox does with PDF documents:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfdownload


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

in Internet Explorer
TOOLS/ INTERNET OPTIONS/ PROGRAMS/ MANAGE ADD-ONS
My PC first item is Acrobat Reader Enabled.-Check to see it is either not listed or if it is disabled. I am no5t familiar with your problem-but that sure looks like a likely place to correct it.


----------



## Tufenuf (Jul 29, 2007)

Dingus, The link below may be of some help.

Troubleshooting problems opening PDF files in Internet Explorer window.

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/ie/pdf.htm

Tufenuf


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

What versions of IE and Acrobat are you using?
You may try to completely uninstall both the reader and the "add-on" in IE. Then re-install
Do you know where to go to select the program for specific file extensions? It could be that you have installed a couple of programs and the program that the OS thinks it should use is not valid, and that is why you are being redirected.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Guys, thanks for posting. I tried reinstalling the most recent version and it cured my problem. Thanks everyone for helping.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for my own ego, was it my advise that assisted you?


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Stouprob I followed your post's direction and then Tuenuf's link and did all that was there. However while checking my own version I noticed that it wasn't the latest so I downloaded and installed that. At exactly whay point it was fixed I'm not sure, but at least yours and other posts got me going in the right direction which is what Techguys is all about. So thanks for posting.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem, Have only been on the site for a short time. I folks that are requesting support followed up with a resolution summary it would help. Thanks for setting the example, even though I nudged you. 
This site has a ton of information on it, but sometimes I see that at the end of all postings no one is really sure what fixed the problem. It would help if collectively we could start a trend.
Glad I could be part of the solution.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Tufenuf,

I read thru the page that you linked to on your post. I have added to my arsenal. Thanks for the info!!


----------

